# X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty sound card on asus rampage II extreme



## Redonmyhead (Mar 5, 2009)

This is my first build, spare my noobness. This motherboard came with the crappy supreme x-fi sound card. Instead of using this sound card on my motherboard, I ordered the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional sound card. I haven't recieved it yet. I've heard that it doesn't fit at the PCIEx1_1 on this motherboard. I'm only using the 1st PCIE x16_1 slot for my evga gtx 295 gpu (no SLI.) Where should I place the x-fi titanium fatality sound card since it doesn't fit at the PCIE x1_1 slot? in the PCIE x1_2 slot? 

This motherboard recommends the 1st PCIE x1_1 for sound cards but can I ignore this slot and place it at the PCIEx1_2 slot? Or should I place it on the PCIE x16_2 or _3 slot? Do I have to do any configuration in bios to allow this? I've tried googling and nothing. If I did SLI with two GPUs, then I could place it in slot 3 on the PCIEx16_3 and change the settings in bios for the third slot to x1, but I'm not going to use SLI.

Any suggestions? Greatly appreciate it. So far, it's been fun building. Just want to make sure it's bullet proof before I hit the power button. 

Red


----------



## Bacon (Mar 5, 2009)

Redonmyhead said:


> This is my first build, spare my noobness. This motherboard came with the crappy supreme x-fi sound card. Instead of using this sound card on my motherboard, I ordered the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional sound card. I haven't recieved it yet. I've heard that it doesn't fit at the PCIEx1_1 on this motherboard. I'm only using the 1st PCIE x16_1 slot for my evga gtx 295 gpu (no SLI.) Where should I place the x-fi titanium fatality sound card since it doesn't fit at the PCIE x1_1 slot? in the PCIE x1_2 slot?
> 
> This motherboard recommends the 1st PCIE x1_1 for sound cards but can I ignore this slot and place it at the PCIEx1_2 slot? Or should I place it on the PCIE x16_2 or _3 slot? Do I have to do any configuration in bios to allow this? I've tried googling and nothing. If I did SLI with two GPUs, then I could place it in slot 3 on the PCIEx16_3 and change the settings in bios for the third slot to x1, but I'm not going to use SLI.
> 
> ...



Are you positive it won't fit in the first slot?

Many people said that big graphics cards wouldn't fit in the first pcie slot on my motherboard, but it did, not saying it was a perfect fit, but it still works efficiently.

Do a few dimension checks, or try it when you get the card, who knows, it might fit.


----------



## Redonmyhead (Mar 5, 2009)

it's just what i've read in the previous forums about the fatalty card on the rampage 2.  Reason why they can't put it in the 1st slot is b/c the heatsink is in the way.   The audio card is too long.  Some people just bent the heatsink to make it fit.  I don't want to try that.  Others have two gpus in sli.  So the 1st two pcie x16 slots are taken.  However, they been putting fatal1ty card at the third slot and changing the bios from x16 to x1.  However, i only have one gpu card.


----------

